# Grapefruit/Dragon's Blood ??



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok...so I've done about 10 batches of soap with varying degrees of success. LOL I want to try a swirl. :crazy I've been doing searches and reading old posts and see that grapefruit/dragon's blood is a good combo...I have Grapefruit-Jasmine that I want to use for my main part (I've done a batch with this fragrance and it turned out a nice ivory/cream color) and then 2oz of Dragon's Blood that I want to do the swirl. How much soap should I take out for the 2oz of DB? I don't have any other coloring...is this going to be ugly-gross? Anything else you can see that's just *wrong* with this idea? :really


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

at least 3 pds for the dragrons blood, its strong, you can if you choose go to health food store and get some colored clay and use that for colorant.. makes pretty soap, or leave it I am sure that dragons blood gets dark, but not real dark and it won't be ugly
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah....since your main soap will be light the dark DB will be a nice contrast. Just don't loose heart when you cut it because it may take a while for it to darken.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would pull out my cup or so of swirl soap and put in drops of dragons blood, if you add 2 ounces to a batch it is going to overpower your swirl material! In a 7 pound batch of soap I only use 4 ounces of dragons blood, to swirl I only use 1 to 1 and 1/2 cups of plain soap, to scent it with chocolate I only use 2 pippette fulls of chocolate FO, I would think Dragon's blood will be the same...mine is super strong. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I would pull out my cup or so of swirl soap and put in drops of dragons blood, if you add 2 ounces to a batch it is going to overpower your swirl material! In a 7 pound batch of soap I only use 4 ounces of dragons blood, to swirl I only use 1 to 1 and 1/2 cups of plain soap, to scent it with chocolate I only use 2 pippette fulls of chocolate FO, I would think Dragon's blood will be the same...mine is super strong. Vicki


I think I just figured that out. LOL I guess better questions on my part shoulda been: How much soap to pull out of the WM batch to swirl? And: How much of the DB FO should I use in that? Ah well--it's in the pan and my house smells nummy.  We'll see how it turns out (looks), but I love the DB scent.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok-it's been 12 hrs, so I unmolded and cut my soap. (I usually wait 24 hrs as I use close to the max amount of milk recommended in the lye calc, but couldn't wait. LOL) Not what I was hoping for-no real swirls. Looks like vanilla fudge with a layer of peanut butter fudge on top. Not unacceptable, though.  Not real sure about the scent now...kinda spicey/citrusy...like a clove studded orange at Christmas. Not what I like, but then again, I'm not the one buying it. hehe Will have to wait til I get some clay or mica stuff and try again. <sigh>


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your Dragons Blood is going to go dark, nearly black, so don't critique your soap yet....post a photo I would love to see how it does. Vicki


----------

